# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Σύνδεση ράδιο αυτοκινήτου

## kakomiris

Χαίρεται! 
Αγόρασα πρόσφατα ένα Pioneer ράδιο και αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση. Το παλιό ράδιο έχει διαφορετικό καλώδιο σύνδεσης με το καινούριο (Pioneer). Τι μπορώ να κάνω;

Το παλιό καλώδιο σύνδεσης βρίσκεται αριστερά και το καινούριο δεξιά.

new.jpgold.jpg

----------


## JOUN

Κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι οτι κανει:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-16-P...item3ca63bb1f5

----------


## kakomiris

> Κατι τετοιο φανταζομαι οτι κανει:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-16-P...item3ca63bb1f5



Δεν νομίζω... Το παλιό καλώδιο και συγκεκριμένα το άσπρο, κουμπώνει στα καλώδια που έρχονται πίσω από το ράδιο. Αυτό που πρωτινές είναι ίδιο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) με το καινούριο καλώδιο, το οποίο επίσης δεν ταιριάζει.

----------


## ioannislab

To αυτοκινητο τις φισες βγαζει? Συνηθως απο την εταιρια βγαζουν δυο φισες μια μαυρη μια καφε που κουμπωνουν στις δυο φισες του καινουριου καλωδιου σου. Βγαζει μονο μια φισα που μπαινει στην ασπρη φισα? μηπως εχει πιο βαθια κανα καλωδιο μετατροπέα για να κουμπωνει στην ασπρη φισα?

----------


## kakomiris

> To αυτοκινητο τις φισες βγαζει? Συνηθως απο την εταιρια βγαζουν δυο φισες μια μαυρη μια καφε που κουμπωνουν στις δυο φισες του καινουριου καλωδιου σου. Βγαζει μονο μια φισα που μπαινει στην ασπρη φισα? μηπως εχει πιο βαθια κανα καλωδιο μετατροπέα για να κουμπωνει στην ασπρη φισα?



Μόνο μια φίσα είδα να βγάζει (δεν το λέω με 100% σιγουριά). Είχα ψάξει από περιέργεια να δω.

----------


## georgegr

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φίσες που κρατάς είναι από την προηγούμενη πηγή.
Λογικά το αυτοκίνητο θα έχει φίσες iso σαν αυτές που έχει η καινούργια πηγή, αν τελικά δεν έχει θα πρέπει να βρεις τον κατάλληλο αντάπτορα για το αυτοκίνητο σου ή να καταργήσεις τις φίσες.

----------


## kakomiris

> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι οι φίσες που κρατάς είναι από την προηγούμενη πηγή.
> Λογικά το αυτοκίνητο θα έχει φίσες iso σαν αυτές που έχει η καινούργια πηγή, αν τελικά δεν έχει θα πρέπει να βρεις τον κατάλληλο αντάπτορα για το αυτοκίνητο σου ή να καταργήσεις τις φίσες.



Αν είχε ίδιες φίσες με το καινούριο θα το τοποθετούσα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Οι φισες που βγάζει το αυτοκίνητου ταιριάζουν μόνο στο παλιό καλώδιο (στο άσπρο δηλαδή).

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι κάποιον αντάπτορα  :Confused1: 


Edit:
Μπορώ να κόψω και να συνδέσω τα παλιά καλώδια με τα καινούρια χρησιμοποιώντας κάποια κλιπ, ή θα έχω απώλειες και εκρήξεις; Και τα δύο βγάζουν 12 καλώδια ίδιου χρώματος, αλλά διαφέρουν στον τρόπο σύνδεσης.

----------


## georgegr

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία η μαύρη φίσα πάει στην πηγή και η άσπρη στο αυτοκίνητο οι και οι δυο στην πηγή;

----------


## kakomiris

Τελικά πήγα σε μαγαζί και μου το έκαναν.... Απλός έκοψαν και ένωσαν τα καλώδια, όπως σκέφτηκα να κάνω και εγώ.

----------

